# Reptile Expo



## mack1time (Sep 21, 2008)

I myself had a great time at the show.
I went in with a differant perspective trying not to focus on snakes.
I asked alot of questions on all kinds of reptiles and bugs and got all the info I needed.
Alot of unique and cool looking stuff there.

In my opinion TARAS did a spectacular job. 

Here are my pics from the event in Calgary , Alberta CANADA

Chameleons!











Tarantula Babies!





Mystery Bugs!





Leaf Insects!










And My new Pet Leopard Gecko










He has an attitude...






Thanks Everyone that made it such a pleasant experience


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2008)

Fantastic set of shots!
I really like how close you got to the Chameleon for that eye shot - great details!
 - I also love your new Leopard Gecko's eye as well!

looks like you had a great time shooting


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2008)

Last night, my daughter only saw the title and went "Oh, 'Reptile Expo'? What is it about, let me see" and we looked and she so enjoyed the last one of your new pet smiling for your camera. But we were also quite fascinated to see the "Living Leaves", those Leaf Insects, isn't their mimicry amazing??? And the baby tarantulas ... "awww, cute" my daughter went.

Strickly no snakes?
Hmph...


----------



## photo28 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nicly Done!!! I love leaf insects, I gotta get me some! What on Earth is that Mystery Bug... well i guess you dont know:lmao:
Great Shots!


----------



## Markw (Sep 22, 2008)

The "mystery bug" is known as a whip or whiptail scorpoin, though it is a type of spider.  How odd right?

Mark


----------

